# 40/42 Zoll Fernseher als Monitor ??



## Voron (27. November 2012)

Hi Leute ich wollte mal Fragen, ob ein 40/42 Zoll Fernseher sich auch als Monitor eignet??
also wie siehts mit der Bildquali beim Spielen, beim Surfen ( kann man alles gut lesen) aus? 

Ich meine die Auflösung ist ja Full-HD, genauso wie bei richtigen PC-Monitoren und Konsolen werden ja auch an den TVs betreiben. Nur weiß ich jetzt nicht wie es mit der Reaktionszeit aussieht, also bei Spielen wie BF3 und Konsorten?

Hintergrund ist einfach der, dass meine neue Wohnung ziemlich klein ist und ich meinen PC an an einen TV anschließen wollte, um Platzt zu sparen

MfG Voron


----------



## Erok (27. November 2012)

Also ich kaufte mir vor paar Wochen diesen 40 Zoll TV von Sony : Sony KDL-40HX755 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Diesen hab ich ab und zu am PC hängen, wenn ich Autorenn-Spiele a la Race 07 und rFactor spiele.

Dabei gibt er ein sehr sehr gutes Bild aus.

Ballerspiele a la BF 3 oder MoH Warfighter habe ich jetzt noch nicht getestet, da ich die lieber am PC-Monitor spiele.

Aber ich  gehe mal von aus, daß es bei diesen Games auch keine Probleme geben dürfte 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Voron (27. November 2012)

JOa danke für die ANtwort,
hört sich ja schon mal gut an..denke auch dass wenn Rennspiele gut drauf aussehen, dass es auch mit den Shootern kein Problem sein wird
Hatte nur bissel Angst das es zu "grob-pixelig" sein könnte


----------



## Coldhardt (27. November 2012)

Kommt drauf an wie weit weg du vom Monitor sitzt. Bei normalem Abstand (ca.50cm) wird's dir wahrscheinlich auffallen, wenn du aber auf dem Sofa in einigermaßen großer Entfernung sitzt wird's vernachlässigbar sein.


----------



## Zephyr (28. November 2012)

Möglich ist es auf jeden Fall. Aber ob das wirklich schön ist? Meinen 37" TV nutze ich für Fifa, Rennspiele oder sowas wie Limbo (lustiges Spiel ) gerne. Aber für Shooter oder so? Das wäre absolut nicht mein Fall und würde mir auch nicht viel Freude bereiten.

Ist sicher Geschmackssache, gibt sicher auch genügend Menschen denen das gefällt. Ich muss sagen, dass ich nicht dazu gehöre.
Ich will Dir deine Idee aber nicht ausreden, sondern will Dir nur meine Meinung erläutern.


----------



## Voron (28. November 2012)

HI,
@ Coldhardt: ja der Abstand zum TV ist so ca. 2,5m

@Zephyr: gut, aber ich muss sagen ich bin jetzt nicht einer der exzessiv Games zockt. Ab und zu max. 1 Stunde vllt am Stück


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. November 2012)

Voron schrieb:


> gut, aber ich muss sagen ich bin jetzt nicht einer der exzessiv Games zockt. Ab und zu max. 1 Stunde vllt am Stück



Das ist gut. Weil exzessiven Zockern oder Amateur/Profizockern ist ein TV zum daddeln nicht zu empfehlen. Diese haben zwar meistens eine sehr gute Reaktionszeit, aber leider fast immer einen großen Inputlag im Bereich von 20-40ms


----------

